# Memphis, our 7-8 Week Old Golden Doodle!



## Hurk (Feb 6, 2009)

*Memphis our Golden Doodle! *With Updated Pics May 22, 2009**

Hi all, 

I recently joined these forums because we have a new member to our family, and I love reading all the helpful advice. Before I moved out with my girlfriend, we had a Sheppard mix Rotweiller. Before my girlfriend moved out with me, she had a Golden Retriever. We both love dogs and wanted one in our life, so we decided on a Golden Doodle puppy (Mother is a Standard Poodle, Father is a Golden Retriever). 

Here is a few shots of our Memphis!

Posing Oh-so-Handsome.









Wanting to Play.









His Puppy Feet.









He's tired.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

very cute. i used to have a golden retriever in the 90's. very cute! and welcome!


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Very cute pup!


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Such a little love!! Goldens and Poodles (Standards) are my two favorite breeds... obviously they make for gorgeous offspring!


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

What a cutie! Molly is the same mix. As you can see by my avatar, I keep her coat long and shaggy. Lots and lots of grooming.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

What a beautiful puppy and I love the name you picked out. They look great in a full long coat but like already mentioned it takes a lot of grooming!

If you plan on having her groomed regularly it's a good idea to start early. It's much easier for the groomer to correct behaviors when they are babies compared to when they are much larger.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

aww...sweet looking little guy

My father has a Lab/poodle mix...she is super sweet and they keep her in a short cut ...I think they are cute with puppy cuts


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, you live where cuz I'm gonna find you and steal Memphis! JK Too cute and can't wait to see more pictures as he grows up. 

Ok, you're safe...too far for me to come get him. He is very cute.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Cuteness overload! CONGRATULATIONS!! Memphis is a doll


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh teh cuteness!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I looooooooove puppy paws.
Very cute pics.


----------



## Hurk (Feb 6, 2009)

jcd said:


> very cute. i used to have a golden retriever in the 90's. very cute! and welcome!


Thanks! Golden Retrievers are awesome!



dansamy said:


> Very cute pup!


Thanks!



MrsJohnnyG said:


> Such a little love!! Goldens and Poodles (Standards) are my two favorite breeds... obviously they make for gorgeous offspring!


They do, they are so cute and loving.



Canadian Dog said:


> What a cutie! Molly is the same mix. As you can see by my avatar, I keep her coat long and shaggy. Lots and lots of grooming.


Yeah, Molly is cute! We're going to keep him short at first, and see how it goes.



SMoore said:


> What a beautiful puppy and I love the name you picked out. They look great in a full long coat but like already mentioned it takes a lot of grooming!
> 
> If you plan on having her groomed regularly it's a good idea to start early. It's much easier for the groomer to correct behaviors when they are babies compared to when they are much larger.


How early? He's 8 weeks now... and he's pretty furry. It's also cold outside... does that matter?



pugmom said:


> aww...sweet looking little guy
> 
> My father has a Lab/poodle mix...she is super sweet and they keep her in a short cut ...I think they are cute with puppy cuts


Our breeder had some labradoodles as well, they were adorable.



alphadoginthehouse said:


> Ok, you live where cuz I'm gonna find you and steal Memphis! JK Too cute and can't wait to see more pictures as he grows up.
> 
> Ok, you're safe...too far for me to come get him. He is very cute.


Haha... I think 2,400KM is far enough away that I won't store him away 



DJsMom said:


> Cuteness overload! CONGRATULATIONS!! Memphis is a doll


He is a sweetie... sometimes, as always he's still a pup and he's a challenge.



BoxMeIn21 said:


> Oh teh cuteness!


teh cute! We love him.



ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> I looooooooove puppy paws.
> Very cute pics.


Me too, they are so soft and warm!

Thanks guys! My girlfriend took some more pics tonight, I'll get them up soon.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

That is one adorable puppy. 
Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

VERY cute. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Hurk (Feb 6, 2009)

I very much want to set up something adorable for some photo's of him. I'll let you guys know what I come up with, with more photo's of course!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

2,400 KM is how many miles, because I need to get my road map out to plan my trip to steal that baby! He is a cutie that's for sure. But you are in luck, I prefer my little mutts to your big dawg. But you gotta keep those pictures coming. DF members are quite insistent about puppies and growing up stuff. Good luck with him.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

You'd want to wait until you have completed the rounds of puppy shots before going to a groomer but as soon as you have it's never too early for at least a bath/brush and a puppy trim just to get them used to the idea.

I have photos on my camera of a young doodle puppy i did recently. I'll post it in this thread when I find it.

Edit:

Found em'!

Before and after


----------



## Hurk (Feb 6, 2009)

SMoore said:


> You'd want to wait until you have completed the rounds of puppy shots before going to a groomer but as soon as you have it's never too early for at least a bath/brush and a puppy trim just to get them used to the idea.
> 
> I have photos on my camera of a young doodle puppy i did recently. I'll post it in this thread when I find it.
> 
> ...


Very cute! Is it me, or does every Doodle I see, look very very similiar? I guess as this guy grows older he'll be more different...


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very Very cute. I have an Irish Setter/Poodle mix.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

One of the cutest dogs I've ever seen!


----------



## Hurk (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, Memphis is growing up pretty fast...

Here's some shots of him a little more recently. 


Memphis the middle of attention.









Memphis going in for the kiss...









Memphis pretending to be a Yeti..









Memphis in his kiddie pool.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Memphis is such a cutie! I also have a poodle/retriever mix. I would definitely give the advice of making sure he gets used to being brushed and groomed at an early age. I did this with Marley and thank god that I did because he a moderate amount of brushing and he makes it so easy for me. Cant wait to see Memphis as he grows up. Keep us posted!


----------



## Hurk (Feb 6, 2009)

Haha, yeah. Grooming is not something Memphis likes, but we still try with him. He is such a dirty dog, he loves dirt, water, bushes, trees, rocks, sand, gravel... anything... 

Marley is very cute! I wonder if Memphis will lose some of his colour when his puppy coat goes away... most Doodles I've seen are lighter than Memphis...


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Memphis is a doll and I love his name!!! It's no wonder these mixes are so popular! I love them, too! Nice pictures!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Of course one of the things about having a mixed breed dog is that the coats are so unpredictable. Marley hasnt really changed in color from the time he was four months (when I got him). When he is kept shorter his coats a bit lighter but otherwise its the same color. His curls have sure changed though!

Marley when he was young









Marley at almost two years









I cant wait to see what Memphis looks like when he is older. How big do you think he is going to get?


----------



## Ch0c0late (Apr 9, 2009)

Too cute.They are so fluffy.


----------



## Hurk (Feb 6, 2009)

MarleysGirl said:


> Of course one of the things about having a mixed breed dog is that the coats are so unpredictable. Marley hasnt really changed in color from the time he was four months (when I got him). When he is kept shorter his coats a bit lighter but otherwise its the same color. His curls have sure changed though!
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see what Memphis looks like when he is older. How big do you think he is going to get?


Oh my gosh, a Younger Marley looks exactly like Memphis! Memphis was the largest of his litter and as of today, he's 159 days old... (5 1/3 months) and he's 44 pounds. I'm not sure if that's standard or what, but I think he's gonna be a little large


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep, he sounds like you may have a big boy on your hands. Are his paws big? Marley topped out at 80 lbs. Although I didnt think he was going to get that big, I dont mind as I wanted a bigger dog. Theres just more to love, right?


----------

